# Pig ate a $100 bill!! Concern about bacteria & chemicals



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I let Pig run around my room while I cleaned his cage and he ate part of a $100 that I had sitting on top of my savings box on the floor. First of all, c'mon Pig, you couldn't have eaten a $5? You had to go for a $100?? :shock:

Should I be worried about all the bacteria (an probably cocaine) he ingested? I found him under the bed anointing like crazy, but the foam was pink. Could all those chemicals and dyes hurt him? 

Should I deploy protocol "409 emergency fluid saturation?"


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I tried forcing water with the eye dropper and it was a no go. Like a stubborn little toddler clenching their mouth shut. Tried to entice him with watermelon and he didn't take that, either. Probably because I have him at work today so I can keep an eye on him, and he's a bit frazzled from the car ride. I'll keep trying to get fluids in him throughout the day. Ugh. :-(

At least the $100 is still usable...


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

That $100 may go towards a vet trip! Just keep and eye in him. How much did he eat?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

oh man...yeah..money is so dirty. If the piece was small and you see it pass in his stool, I would hope he would be ok. A vet visit never hurt though!


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

Abbys, if it were me I would just monitor him really closely if he only got a very tiny amount. Watch for any signs of blockage especially and if he is not pooping normally, having diarrhea, loose stools, vomitting- at the FIRST sign of that get him in right away.
Also incase there was anything toxic on the bill monitor for any signs of toxicity- vomiting, lethargy, change in behavior, any neurological issues, etc.
I would think he will end up being okay but it's best to watch him like a hawk in the mean time. I wouldn't go crazy trying to get fluids into him if it is really stressing him out- if you offer him some mealies or a treat will he eat that? Or meat baby food with some water mixed in with that? 
Just try to stay stress-free around him and keep him comfortable so that it is easiest to notice any changes and be able to pinpoint those changes on him ingesting the bill the best that you can.

And I forgot, try to see if it passes in his stool. If he ate a larger amount I'd call my vet just to see what she thinks- she would probably tell me to just watch him really closely but it's always nice to put a call in so they know what is going on incase he DOES start showing any symptoms, etc.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness, poor Pig! I hope it passes through his stool.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He only ate the corner, maybe the size of a dime. I'll wake him up again in a few minutes to re-try water with the eye dropper and watermelon, and I'll pick up some baby food on the way home after work.

I don't think a vet could do anything at this point. When he ate the 409 a few months ago they told me to call pet poison control because that's what they would do for an animal who had eaten a foreign substance anyway. For now I'll stick with their advice from last time and force fluids.

I'm expecting him to have fun-colored and unpleasant poop for the next day or two, but if he doesn't poop at all, or if the abnormal poop continues I'll get him to the vet.

And while I was writing this, guess who woke up on his own for a "midnight" snack and drink of water? While he was nomming I put a cube of watermelon in his dish and he gobbled that up and drank some more water. 

Man, I hope he's ok. We were on such a good vet-free streak for a few months and I want to keep it that way!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Pig, you little stinker! I can't think of any better advice than what you've already gotten, so just wanted to post some good thoughts. Hopefully there wasn't anything too terrible on the bill! I would imagine if the bill's still usable, he didn't get a lot of it? Let us know how he does!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I, too, don't have any extra advise to give. I did want to say that I found your "cocaine" reference rather amusing lol. 

Your hedgie has expensive taste  Keep us updated please!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't force water into him, that's just going to stress him out. Just leave him be but keep an eye out for any changes in behaviour, eating or pooping. If you stress him out trying to get water in him he could end up having stress related poop issues and you won't know if it was the bill that causes it or the stress. Many kids have ended up putting coins in their mouth or chewing on bills and have survived with no issues or treatment.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

nikki said:


> If you stress him out trying to get water in him he could end up having stress related poop issues and you won't know if it was the bill that causes it or the stress.


Touché. With the watermelon and drinking he had with his snack I think he'd burst if I tried to get any more into him anyway.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, the little booger seems to be doing fine so far. No poop yet, though. I'll try to get him to go tonight, but otherwise I'll just hafta wait and see in the morning.

View attachment 7801


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking forward to an update tomorrow and glad he's doing well so far! *knocks on wood*


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sure it wasn't funny in the moment but I just HAD to laugh when I saw this thread! When Pig had that 409 scare I remember saying that he probably was just fine and if anything annoyed that you were going nuts over him. I just picture our little guys like "MA! CHILL OUT!" Haha. Anyways it doesn't look like he got much of it...probably anointed because it was something new (and...tasty!) but I bet he's fine. I'd keep an eye on him of course but once again I'm sure he will be ok. Maybe he likes watching you give 200% of your attention to him...haha! I wouldn't put it past these little divas 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, I was MUCH calmer this time around. Like an experienced mother on her 3rd kid. "Oh, you cut your head when you fell off your bike? Psh, it won't even need stitches, you'll be fine."  I figured there was nothing a vet could do anyway so I may as well follow the same steps as last time and check to see if anyone had any different ideas.

That savings box is what I've been stashing away for 2 years for a trip to England, so at least the money is still in tact!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

abbys said:


> Yeah, I was MUCH calmer this time around. Like an experienced mother on her 3rd kid. "Oh, you cut your head when you fell off your bike? Psh, it won't even need stitches, you'll be fine."  I figured there was nothing a vet could do anyway so I may as well follow the same steps as last time and check to see if anyone had any different ideas.
> 
> That savings box is what I've been stashing away for 2 years for a trip to England, so at least the money is still in tact!


Englaaaaaand, take me with you!  My boyfriend's in Scotland...entirely too far away!

And I have to admit that I laughed a bit at the title initially too, because...just _really_, Pig, you had to go for a $100 bill? :lol:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I definitely facepalmed pretty hard when I saw what it was. He could have chewed on the nickel right next to it, but no. :roll:

I want to spend a few days in Scotland while I'm there, so it'll have to be a long trip (hence the two years of saving). Hopefully I'll be ready by next summer!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe, nice! Good luck and I hope you have an amazing time once you make it!  I have to concentrate on saving for an apartment and other silly responsible things first, but I'm hoping to make a trip over to see boyfriend in a couple years. I'm terrible at saving. :lol:


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I laughed at the $100 bill.. then said "Man, I wish I had $100" THEN was like "Why does she have $100 just laying around for various animals to eat" LOL


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Pig just gets into all sorts of trouble, doesn't he? I think I see the worlds first "Bubble-hog" in the making. We have our fingers, quills, paws, fins, and claws crossed here that he passes it along soon.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

JulieAnne said:


> I laughed at the $100 bill.. then said "Man, I wish I had $100" THEN was like "Why does she have $100 just laying around for various animals to eat" LOL


Haha, it's pretty much the only $100 I have! A friend needed to borrow some money and I was in a rush out the door so I just counted out what she needed and tossed the rest back to put away later. Which I clearly forgot to do. 



> Pig just gets into all sorts of trouble, doesn't he? I think I see the worlds first "Bubble-hog" in the making. We have our fingers, quills, paws, fins, and claws crossed here that he passes it along soon.


Thanks! He went potty last night, although it seemed like a little less than usual. It could just be because I gave him watermelon in the middle of the day, which he isn't used to, so it upset his tummy which made him eat less of his regular food at night, ergo less poop. The possibilities are endless!

I poked him this morning and he seemed fine, so I think we're in the clear. *Knock on wood*


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

LOL @ poking him!

When I first got Prim every morning for the first month or so I would poke her to make sure she was still alive lol. I'm sure she's really glad that we're past that phase lol.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

JulieAnne said:


> When I first got Prim every morning for the first month or so I would poke her to make sure she was still alive lol.


I do the same thing right now XD


----------



## CocoaTheHedgehog (Jul 24, 2013)

Cocoa would kill me in my sleep if I poked her..


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

haha there is a lot of poking that goes on over here too..with the non-huffy ones it can be hard to elicit a response to be sure they are okay when you're in a hurry without a little poke once in awhile :-X


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

So first glitter... now hundred dollar bills... 

Maybe you should get a hedgie sized burlesque pole?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

alexvdl said:


> Maybe you should get a hedgie sized burlesque pole?


Best. Suggestion. Ever.

Although, considering hedgehog's renowned sense of solitude and fear of loud noises, the audiences would be pretty awesome. Set the pole up in total isolation, hidden in shadow...


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bene-bac is what I suggest.


----------

